# Tim Sylvia and the UFC



## Boomer (Oct 21, 2007)

He didn't beat Brandon Vera. He waited for the judges to be forced into scoring the match. That's not winning.

That ogre is the most unexciting lazy "fighter" ever. He's the Shaquille O'Neil of the UFC....not good, just big.
I respect guys who go out there and put it to their opponent. Tim leans on his opponent 'til they're tired of holding him up, then he tries to make a 20 second sprint at the end of the round to look good for the judges.

I've never, ever heard a fighter say "Man, I'm gonna go out there and win by decision." But that seems to be Sylvia's strategy. That's terrible.
Fighters fight for the KO! For the submission! Not for manipulation of sport rules, so they can tack on another "victory" on technicalities.

Tim Sylvia, you're a douchebag.

If this ultra boring methodology of fighting continues, UFC needs to employ things like PRIDE did: cash penalties for stalling. Everytime a fighter stalls for time, the ref gives that fighter a yellowcard, which reduces the purse by 10%. Pretty soon, Sylvia would either have to engage his opponent, or his "winnings" would total about $6.


----------



## MJS (Oct 21, 2007)

Unfortunately, I missed the fight last night.  When it goes to a judges decision, IMHO, they should be looking at a few things, not who is laying on top of who.  Its one thing to give points for controlling the fight, but you should still be doing something.  G&P as well as attempting submissions.  If someone can't control on the ground and at the same time, throw strikes or look for a choke, then you need to go back to the drawing board and work on your gameplan.  Usually the refs are on top of stuff like this.  Im surprised they didn't at least stand them back up.

Perhaps they should take Prides scoring methods into consideration.


----------



## Tames D (Oct 21, 2007)

Boomer said:


> He didn't beat Brandon Vera. He waited for the judges to be forced into scoring the match. That's not winning.
> 
> That ogre is the most unexciting lazy "fighter" ever. He's the Shaquille O'Neil of the UFC....not good, just big.
> I respect guys who go out there and put it to their opponent. Tim leans on his opponent 'til they're tired of holding him up, then he tries to make a 20 second sprint at the end of the round to look good for the judges.
> ...


After watching that fight I would say he owes them $6.


----------



## buldog (Oct 21, 2007)

Yeah the fight was terrible.  However, I lay most of the blame on the ref.  He was pitiful!!  All they did was clinch and throw a few knees for most of the "fight?".  Sylvia did just enough to win but IMO he did beat Vera up a bit in the last round.  Vera was also too passive and didn't really look like he wanted to be there.  Why didn't the ref break them up when there was no action and noone could improve their position.  Its pretty bad when the crowd starts booing in the 1st round.   The idea about a stalling penalty sounds like a good idea to me too.


----------



## MJS (Oct 22, 2007)

Who was the ref?  I'm assuming it wasn't Big John, as he usually does a fantastic job.


----------



## crushing (Oct 22, 2007)

I didn't see the fight.  What did Vera do to win it?


----------



## Odin (Oct 22, 2007)

Boomer said:


> He didn't beat Brandon Vera. He waited for the judges to be forced into scoring the match. That's not winning.
> 
> That ogre is the most unexciting lazy "fighter" ever. He's the Shaquille O'Neil of the UFC....not good, just big.
> I respect guys who go out there and put it to their opponent. Tim leans on his opponent 'til they're tired of holding him up, then he tries to make a 20 second sprint at the end of the round to look good for the judges.
> ...


 

whoa! whoa! whao! I have to disagree with you there.

first of it wasnt Timmy that initiated the clinch, its seemed to be Vera's game plan throughout, notice at the very start of the first round as soon as they touched gloves Brandon went for the Wrestling clinch and moved him into the cage (from what I guess was him trying to use the cage for a takedown), Vera does this repeatly through the fight, he seemed to try and trade with Tim then think better of it and go back to clinching. Tim was actually the aggressor.

Second Tim landed more shots when they broke the clinch, it was Tim that wanted to keep the action standing, if you noticed the reach difference and the heaviness of Timmys hands made it very hard for Vera to land anythingso again he went for the clinch, the only shots that Vera landed was the illegal knee and the quick flurry at the end of the first where as Tim was landing quick short combinations that eventual ended in Vera being cut...bottom line Tim put more work in.

Tim won that fight, Vera was disappointing, apparently he broke his hand in the first and this slowed him down but honestly I think he could have done a lot better, it was obvious that he couldnt handle Tims size or experience, all that talking before the fight came to nothing.

If im honest I am not at all a Tim Syliva fan but I think the fans are being far to hard on him, give the guy his props.


----------



## MJS (Oct 22, 2007)

crushing said:


> I didn't see the fight. What did Vera do to win it?


 
I believe Tim won by judges decision.


----------



## DavidCC (Oct 22, 2007)

Odin said:


> whoa! whoa! whao! I have to disagree with you there.
> 
> first of it wasnt Timmy that initiated the clinch, its seemed to be Vera's game plan throughout


 
Yeah, I agree with you here.  I think it has become cool to hate on Sylvia for no good reason.  Or at least, for reasons that don't justify that level of hate LOL

He's a big, big guy.  Get another guy his size and then see how they do.  As a long-time boxing fan, the heaviest guys were always the most boring.  Except for about 10 seconds then it would be over.


----------



## crushing (Oct 22, 2007)

MJS said:


> I believe Tim won by judges decision.


 
Oops, I meant 'What did Vera do to try to win the fight?'

If he let Sylvia control the fight and Sylvia did what he needed to win, who is at fault?  It's up to each fighter to do what they need to do to win it.  Granted, the fights can get ugly and boring without the Pride type rules that can take away some purse, or WCL rules that award points to the opponent, but those weren't the conditions under which these two fought.


----------

